# Does mom eat exuviae of babies?



## John Bokma (Jul 20, 2006)

Mom is eating something. It's way to white to be a scorpion, even if it's recently molted I guess. So is she eating the exuviae, like keeping her burrow clean? (Burrow is to the right)


----------



## telow (Jul 20, 2006)

that looks to be a molt from one of the young i have a hottentotta 
that did that but that is what it looks to be.


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 20, 2006)

telow said:
			
		

> that looks to be a molt from one of the young


Yes that was what I was thinking too  I learn every day :drool:


----------



## Ythier (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes sometimes scorpions eat their molt...


----------



## Prymal (Jul 20, 2006)

Lychas mucronatus fems also eat the exuviae of the young.


----------

